# Looking for mind-liked mummies who have baby about 7~8months old



## JJ79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,
I am from Singapore and now staying in HongKong.

Wish to find mind-liked mummies who have baby about 7~8months old.Will like to form a playgroup where mummies can share the baby development together.

Thank you.


----------



## yloepicure (Apr 4, 2008)

*Mom to be moving to HK*

Hi there,

I am a first time mom 5 months pregnant and I will be moving back to HK in June to give birth and raise my daughter here. I am from HK and lived in the US for 15 years and I got married and now decided to move back. Althought I am from HK, I feel very different with the locals and the culture here. If you want to chat, you are more then welcome to drop me a line. I would love to know some new friends in HK.


----------



## Priscilla311 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi JJ79 and yloe, I will be moving to hk. I am from Singapore.


----------



## fredmariahk (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving from Shanghai in March 2010 and have a 5 months baby boy (as well as a 3 year old). I would love to meet up with mums for playdates/exchange info regarding HK life. I used to live in HK pre-kids so this move definitely is totally different ball game for me. Let me know if anyone is interested in getting together then.


----------

